
Democracy’s Midlife Crisis a Conversation with David Runciman - longdefeat
https://thepointmag.com/2019/dialogue/democracys-midlife-crisis-a-conversation-with-david-runciman
======
staticautomatic
The more I consider these issues the harder it is for me to escape the
conclusion that what we're witnessing is actually the structural inadequacy
and failure of democracy as a form of government.

